# Killing ticks without using an electric/gas dryer



## norcom (Feb 22, 2007)

Does anyone have a suggestion on how you can kill ticks on riding clothing without using a dryer?

Throwing the clothing in the dryer kills the ticks but it disintegrates all the clothes elastics a lot faster. I've noticed when I started air drying my gear it felt a lot better and looked newer. But I recently pulled a tick off myself and the clothing itself is not worth the consequences of getting some disease.

I was thinking maybe submerging all the gear in a water for a prolonged period of time, not sure how long ticks can live without air.

I use Deet to keep the ticks off. Which also happens to damage plastics.

Thoughts?

edit: quick googling says ticks can live under water 2-3 days 
How Long Do Ticks Survive Under Water? - LymeNet Europe


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

Is putting it in the dryer one time going to be that bad?


----------



## norcom (Feb 22, 2007)

TheGweed said:


> Is putting it in the dryer one time going to be that bad?


One time? No.

But I wash my gear after each ride and every ride has a potential of a tick I miss. That's why I'm looking for a better alternative way, if there even is one.

So far I don't see anything other than soaking it in some kind of strong poison and that sounds worse than the dryer.


----------



## Rocky Mtn (Jan 19, 2014)

Is putting the shorts in the freezer for a period of time an option?

For the record, I dry my cycling gear most of the time in a front load dryer, and I'd say I have no issues


----------



## Fleas (Jan 19, 2006)

Won't the ticks just jump off when you remove the clothing? There's nothing there for them. Just hang them outside for awhile.

-F


----------



## norcom (Feb 22, 2007)

Freezing sounds like an option though they do live through the winter. So it might take a few days. I think I'll just stick to dryer roasting them. Clothing longevity isn't worth being not able to ride because of ticks.


----------



## wschruba (Apr 13, 2012)

Spray your clothes with permethrin. Effective doses to paralyze biting insects are so low as to be harmless to nearly anyone that is reasonably healthy.

Once it dries on your clothing (it is intended to be sprayed on and allowed to dry), it will usually last several washes. You should not spray it directly on you, of course...


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I've been putting my stuff in the dryer regularly for years and it really hasn't had an effect on it. I use medium temps. Modern synthetics, including the elastics, are pretty tolerant of heat. We had a warm spell a couple of weeks ago, I put my kit in the dryer and found 4 ticks in the lint trap afterward. Anyway, it aint a fashion show. Your riding stuff is there to cover and protect you and it will be subject to wear and tear in the process, including de-ticking in the dryer. 

You can treat your stuff with permethrin, which will last through a good number of washings. It's a better repellent for ticks than is DEET, though permethrin is not approved for application to human skin.


----------



## rijndael (Sep 19, 2016)

Lone Rager said:


> I've been putting my stuff in the dryer regularly for years and it really hasn't had an effect on it.


It has destroyed, in a short time, a number of my Craft bibs and a Gore jacket.


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

wschruba said:


> Spray your clothes with permethrin.





Lone Rager said:


> You can treat your stuff with permethrin, which will last through a good number of washings. It's a better repellent for ticks than is DEET, though permethrin is not approved for application to human skin.


^ Permethrin. spray a couple times a year. i do almost all of my clothing, but focus on the lower extremities. shoes, socks, and shorts.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

norcom said:


> Freezing sounds like an option though they do live through the winter.


I'm not sure of the lifecycle but I think they lay eggs in the ground which hatch as the weather warms up. The adult ticks cannot survive freezing temperatures.

Some insect repellents will happily attack plastics and synthetics. I ruined a Specialised helmet that way. Sprayed insect repellant on it, dissolved the polystyrene.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

rijndael said:


> It has destroyed, in a short time, a number of my Craft bibs and a Gore jacket.


Bummer. My Assos bibs and Rapha jacket have held up well so far. Perhaps your dryer is too hot or something?


----------



## rijndael (Sep 19, 2016)

In my case, I think it has more to do with the makeup of the fabric. I have some Pearl Izumi bibs that seem to do OK. But, items with rubber leg grippers, are the first to feel the effects from the heat.

Now, I just hang dry everything. If I use the extra spin in the washer, they come out mostly dry.


----------



## norcom (Feb 22, 2007)

Lone Rager said:


> Bummer. My Assos bibs and Rapha jacket have held up well so far. Perhaps your dryer is too hot or something?


Some of the articles I read say that you need a lot of heat to kill the ticks, others say that it's the lack of moisture's what does it. Drying on high has a better chance of killing them for sure.

I just checked and all my riding gear has a crossed out clothes dryer picture on them. No ironing and some other stuff. Pretty much hand wash only.

I ordered a bunch of permethrin, the concentrated stuff.  I'll dilute it and put it on the extremities, mostly socks and my knee/elbow pads that I started wearing recently. Recovering from anything takes longer these days and I hate downtime. I hate all this crap trying to minimize the downtime but I guess you can't win everything.


----------



## CrozCountry (Mar 18, 2011)

What about the wash cycle? Do the ticks drown? Can they survive swimming in your average laundry detergent? They usually contain pretty strong detergents.


----------



## rijndael (Sep 19, 2016)

FWIW: Hot water will ruin the reflective material on Castelli clothing. I ruined a Mortirolo Reflex within the first few washes.


----------



## sdm74 (Jan 27, 2013)

I pick them off one at a time and slowly torture them with my blade!!!


----------

